# Brindle X Lilac ,what would I get?



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a brindle doe ( Brindle X PE Recessive Yellow) that Im thinking about breeding to my lilac buck(Chocolate X broken Chocolate) once he is old enough.
What am I likely to get? I know I will get some brindles, just not sure what color(s)

Here's an older picture of the doe:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Does any one have any ideas?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Why do you want to breed these two colors together? It a cute brindle, but a little on the light side.

First off, the brindle could carry just about anything, and that makes it nigh unto impossible to tell what colors you'd get. Brindleing is dominant, so brindles are almost ineveitable. The parentage of the brindle would be a vital piece of information in makeing any prediction. Without that info, it's just guesses for grabs.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

She's darker now, I have to get an updated picture of her.
I want to get other color brindles besides the RY based ones I have.
Im interested in breeding brindles in dove, lilac and blue.


----------



## jusgus (May 7, 2010)

moustress said:


> Why do you want to breed these two colors together? It a cute brindle, but a little on the light side.
> 
> First off, the brindle could carry just about anything, and that makes it nigh unto impossible to tell what colors you'd get. Brindleing is dominant, so brindles are almost ineveitable. The parentage of the brindle would be a vital piece of information in makeing any prediction. Without that info, it's just guesses for grabs.


Heres a question why not breed those two colors together.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

No reason why not, just asking why, is all. And now I know the point of the breeding, and again I say you'd have to know the parentage of the brindle, and the parentage of the...oops : you had that in there and I didn't read carefully...hokay...sorry...tired...

Let's try this again...you have a lilac that came from two chocolates and you have a black eyed brindle that came from pink-eyed recessive yellow...and brindle...


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

moustress said:


> Let's try this again...you have a lilac that came from two chocolates and you have a black eyed brindle that came from pink-eyed recessive yellow...and brindle...


 Correct


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I was writing last night right during post-nap pre-coffee time. Sorry I kind of goofed up then trailed off without answering. The truth is that I'm now in my post-sleep while having coffee time, and all's I can say is it would take a Punnet square and about twenty minutes to scratch it out completely with all the possibilities. The only thing I can say for sure is that you would probably get some very pastel looking brindles. I'm not sure how recessive yellow would affect things. Red eyed brindles are an interesting thought...I wish I could figure it out myself, as someone showed a fawn brindle some months ago in this forum, and I was very, very impressed (read: GREEN with jealousy). The problem being how to get the pink eyes and the brindling to come together and be expressed in the same mousie.

I hope you can figure it out so you can tell me how to do it!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

My recessive yellow based brindles range in colors from golden to reddish/orange. I havent tried for red eyed brindles, but I just might have to


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh! I may have to plan a road trip to MO...keep me posted.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll be sure to keep you posted 
Im thinking about breeding one of my brindle bucks back to his mom since she has pink eyes.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

What is the genetic code for a recessive yellow? I have one, but I don't know what her genes are.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Recessive yellow is a/a e/e


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

If e/e is recessive yellow, what is the color of E/e E/E?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It would depend on whatever else the genotype consisted of; anything but recessive yellow..if a/a black, if A, agouti, etc. etc. etc.....


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

So if the mouse were a/a B/* C/* D/* E/* P/* it would be black, but if it had e/e, it would be yellow? So basically the recessive yellow could hide anything? What if the mouse was c/c and e/e, would it be yellow or white?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

E/e is a non yellow carrying recessive yellow


----------

